# Snow Blower Anti-Theft boot? So they exist?



## brvid (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm taking delivery of an Ariens 24" Deluxe Snow Blower sometime in the next few days. I don't know why this didn't occur to me earlier, but I don't have
a closed-in garage...just a carport and a backyard and patio. I need a way to secure the blower so somebody can't just come and take it. I've been thinking a chain and lock system, but a family member asked me if they make "boots" to go on the tire of the snow blower that will prevent it from moving, much like police put them on cars that have extensive tickets so they can't be moved or driven away?

Is there any such thing for snow blowers? Any other anti-theft suggestions would be appreciated. FYI - I am getting the Ariens cover tarp thingy and mat, and if I put it in the backyard it would be under a patio canopy so it's not out in the open.

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

If I were in your shoes I'd'probably get'some hardened chain and a couple good locks. There is also a little gizmo, something like a motion detector that you can probably install or place close by it so if it gets moved an alarm will sound.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Lock it as best you can to something as immovable as possible. As lame as it sounds, cover it with a tarp. True, they can cut a tarp with little effort, but with motorcycles, there is a proven psychological deterrent. Having someone see a shiny new snow blower as opposed to what could be a pile of crap does increase the odds of theft.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Chain it ! good size chain and good size lock, it's worth it. Cover with tarp when not in use, dark colored tarp. And a motion sensor light in the area would also be a good idea. Two can lift it so a boot is next to useless. Just my thoughts on it. Even in good neighborhoods there can be thugs scouting out their next grab.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have one of these on my shed, I haven't ran electricity to it yet. And it was a pretty reasonable alternative. 

I got it from Harbor Freight, and I'd post the URL, but for some reason it won't take it....?


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

He said he had a carport, so I'm thinking something high enough it can't be tampered with on the house and hard wired, but one of those up in a high spot would also be effective for sure. A decent alternative if wiring isn't in the cards.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

db9938 said:


> I have one of these on my shed, I haven't ran electricity to it yet. And it was a pretty reasonable alternative.
> 
> I got it from Harbor Freight, and I'd post the URL, but for some reason it won't take it....?


But you don't have to wire it up to electricity, or is the solar panel just a back up?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I can say that it won't light up the neighborhood, but it might deter those looking for an easy getaway. 

Might also consider a trail camera. It may not stop them, but at least it would give law enforcement an edge on catching them.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

superedge88 said:


> But you don't have to wire it up to electricity, or is the solar panel just a back up?


The panel charges on-board nicad batteries. It is completely self contained and independent of any other power source.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

db9938 said:


> The panel charges on-board nicad batteries. It is completely self contained and independent of any other power source.


Oh I get it, you were saying that SINCE you haven't ran electricity to your shed you have one of thos lights. I thought that you were saying that you have one of those lights that you haven't wired up to electricity yet. My fault for reading your post wrong  carry on.

Is the battery 6 volt or 12 volt?


----------



## brvid (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks to all! I really appreciate all the great suggestions and quick responses!

FYI - I have a lot of neighborhood cats running through my property so I'm thinking there would be alot of false alarms on the motion-sensor devices unless it can be really
focused.


----------



## brvid (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks again for all the great replies and quick response.
FYI - I have a lot of neighborhood cats running through my property so I'm thinking there would be alot of false alarms on the motion-sensor devices unless it can be really
focused.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

brvid said:


> Thanks again for all the great replies and quick response.
> FYI - I have a lot of neighborhood cats running through my property so I'm thinking there would be alot of false alarms on the motion-sensor devices unless it can be really
> focused.


Most new motion sensor lights have adjustable sensitivity now, so they don't get triggered by cats, dogs etc.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

superedge88 said:


> Oh I get it, you were saying that SINCE you haven't ran electricity to your shed you have one of thos lights. I thought that you were saying that you have one of those lights that you haven't wired up to electricity yet. My fault for reading your post wrong  carry on.
> 
> Is the battery 6 volt or 12 volt?


6V. 

60 LED Solar Security Light


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

It might discourage the cats if they figure out the light comes on when they walk your lawn... They may start to take a different route. Another alternative is just put on a full-time flood light on a electric eye or timer with an LED bulb that is very efficient and will not affect your electric bill too much. Just a thought as light is the enemy of the thief.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

If you go on YouTube, look up Honda snowblower mildly modified. He actually has a motorcycle alarm on his machine. Maybe something you could wire up on yours.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I've thought of something else that will really help. In the most remote and least accessible corner of your carport, *provided you have the room*, I would get a few 2x4's and 3 sheets of 3/4" plywood and just close that rascal inside it. You could build it in a couple hours and even have a locking hinged door. It would be out of the weather, out of sight and fairly secure.
*Don't forget the alarm either!*


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I doubt "snowblower boots" exist..
and if they did, they wouldnt be a good idea..
because even if you locked up one wheel with a boot,
a thief could still easily just drag the machine to their truck and load it up!
or put a small movers dolly under the locked wheel..

gotta chain the whole machine down to something that cant move..

Scot


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Maybe add a trunk monkey to the carport 







Not as much fun , but I think the suggestions posted are good.
Chain , lock , secure tie for that , a motion detector light , and an old ratty looking tarp should cover your needs . Game camera would be another good addition .


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I like the idea of building a small shed inside the car port. You could also buy one of those smaller sized plastic rubbermaid sheds. If you are patient enough you could get all the supplies you need for free from craigslist.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> I doubt "snowblower boots" exist..
> and if they did, they wouldnt be a good idea..
> because even if you locked up one wheel with a boot,
> a thief could still easily just drag the machine to their truck and load it up!
> ...


Go-jacs! And away we go!


----------



## smcatub (Jan 10, 2015)

Mine gets attached to the carport support with one of these:
Kryptonite Evolution Series 4 U-Lock

I'm not biking during the winter anyway, so it's a good way to get some extra use out of the lock


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

tinter said:


> If you go on YouTube, look up Honda snowblower mildly modified. He actually has a motorcycle alarm on his machine. Maybe something you could wire up on yours.


That guy also has an on board battery to power the alarm. The deluxe series does not have batteries. Not saying one could add a battery and keep it plugged into a tender however.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

I have basically the same back of the house setup. Mine is locked to the grill, with a motion sensing light. 

The light is good only if you or a neighbor sees that it's on and looks for trouble. Otherwise it's just better for the thief to see what they are doing. If you have no one that can see your backyard while your away.....waste of time. I would just chain it to something...then get it added to your homeowners ins policy.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I agree take a pic of it for the homeowner's policy... but maintain that thieves hate light because they are lit up and it attracts attention. Of course if the back yard is remote from other's view, then it is useless. Has to be in view of some windows on your house or a neighbor's.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

In addition to chain and lock, slip two pieces of 2x6, underneath and pull off the tires and put them inside. No thief wants to cut a lock on a blower with no tires. With the click things that keep the tires on, it would just take a minute to pull them off and put them back on.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

cdestuck said:


> In addition to chain and lock, slip two pieces of 2x6, underneath and pull off the tires and put them inside. No thief wants to cut a lock on a blower with no tires. With the click things that keep the tires on, it would just take a minute to pull them off and put them back on.



That could be the best idea. Especially if you were to use trailer style clips for axle locks. 

I would also lock it to a post of the car port.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I like that idea so easy to pull a clip and pull the tires off .. Keep the axle greased so they don't rust we are supposed to do that anyway but it's easy to forget.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Another approval for removing the wheels. Such a simple idea and will make it difficult to move and sell. As long as it isn't 30 degrees below 0 with 4 feet of snow on the ground when trying to put it back together.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I like the instant gratification of the "Trunk Monkey" and trail of blood leading away from your untouched blower.

But in the real world, chain, lock and security light. If something like cats or ... trips the light now and then just another thing a thief would have to consider if casing your home. Was it a person or was it an automated light ?? Little things can make a thief move on.


----------



## devans (Aug 4, 2014)

Other than the Kryptonite lock which is pretty decent you could go with heavy chain or cable and use a discus lock. Chain is good but easier to cut with bolt cutters if not really big as are most pad locks. Cable is harder to cut but not impossible. A discus lock is very hard to cut with bolt cutter because of how they are designed.
Here are some examples of a discus lock.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_7z9x5vjtnm_e


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Bring it in the living room? 
Put it next to the dog house with a mean large dog in it.

Boobie trap the area around it? 
Though I once told the cops that I was going to boobie trap a back yard once and they said that would be illegal. I lived with 3 other guys in a house, one used to fool around with every woman he could find. Someone (a jealous husband or boy friend) use to come over the backyard fence and flatten tires and do other stuff. When they cut my boats cover that was the last straw! They thought it was his boat. 
I told the cops I was going to string piano wire throughout the backyard and dig trenches and lay other boobie traps to capture the perpetrator. They told me that they might be chasing someone and fall victim to my traps therefor they would arrest me. That was the end of my ideal.
I put a big sign on my boat saying THIS IS ED'S BOAT. Whoever it was never touched it again. We never did find out who it was but he must have liked me?

Best thing to do is to put it somewhere where it is not visible from the street. 
A lot of scumbags will ride around in the day scoping out possible victims, then come back in the darkness of night and snatch them. 
A bright flood light might deter some but others won't care, as they can quickly pick it up and throw it into a pickup truck and make their getaway. 
If it is an expensive machine, 2 scumbags might snatch it anyway even if the tires are off. Chains and locks can be cut with some large bolt cutters.

A good home security camera might get a good picture of them then again it might not if they are wearing face masks and hoodies. If the camera is scanning the street it might get a good shot of their getaway vehicle and better yet the plate number. Then again it might not.

How about installing a small hidden tracking device? 
They have the chips for pets now, I never did any research on others I bet there are affordable ones out there on the market.
I don't know about the battery and particulars about these this is the first one I came across, 



It says you can also hear what the thieves are talking about, when you activate it. Like I said I didn't research this a lot but if you hide one on the machine and some scumbag steals it if your quick maybe the cops could nail him! 
Sort of like LoJack for a car.

But I think the best would be to wheel it inside somewhere?
Or get a shed, a strong one?
Can you enclose the car port? Wouldn't take much to frame it out and enclose one, but that depends on your towns ordinances and local laws.

Maybe you have a nice neighbor who has space for it in his (or her) garage?
Tell him (or her) you will blow their driveway in return?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

There are also these:

https://www.thetileapp.com


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

That looks great how much?

Get one of those and go hunting with a sawed off, double barrel shotgun. 

Bring the mean dog and a few 6'5" friends for backup.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Just put this sign next to it.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Grunt said:


> Just put this sign next to it.


They would just steal the sign too.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

db9938 said:


> There are also these:
> 
> https://www.thetileapp.com


Great idea, but they have a 100 foot range.


----------



## craig414cc (Dec 1, 2014)

What about one of the old school clubs you put on your steering wheel.... Put it across the handles, therefore you couldn't engage anything, making it unable to use the levers? I mean I know you could still roll it and pick the thing up and drive away... But couldn't use it. Or atleast would make someone think twice about it. I have seen them at menards for like 7 bucks.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

craig414cc said:


> What about one of the old school clubs you put on your steering wheel.... Put it across the handles, therefore you couldn't engage anything, making it unable to use the levers? I mean I know you could still roll it and pick the thing up and drive away... But couldn't use it. Or atleast would make someone think twice about it. I have seen them at menards for like 7 bucks.


Wouldn't that just slide off the back of the handles?


----------



## craig414cc (Dec 1, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Wouldn't that just slide off the back of the handles?


I don't know. Would think if you locked it tight enough in place it would stay. Never tried it.


----------

